# what do you feed your reef?



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

What and how often do you feed? I put a bag of copeopods once a month now for the mandarin. I feed the corals twice a week, chromaplex ten ml, zooplex twenty ml,microvert ten ml, and i also put some brine shrimp in and hand feed two tubestra corals. Also i just started using something called reef bugs it says its live microalge, after ya hatch it out. Its dry powder, but is supposed to hatch out after awhile in salt water, im assuming something like the baby brine shrimp do in 24 hours. Anyways, all info appreciated!
Beaux


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

I target feed acans and dendros once every week-ish with mysis. For sps, I feed frozen cyclopeeze, oysterfeast, or reef snow whenever I feel like it/remember (usually only 1-2 a month). I heavy feed the tanks daily with mysis so I try not to add too much extra nutrients via coral food. I have a fat Copperband that eats like a slob so there's usually enough leftovers for the larger polyp varieties (zoas, lps) to get what they need.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

id love to see some pics of these reef tanks, ive always wanted one but its kind of overwhelming


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Zooplanktos-m, reef snow, reef roids.

Nothing scientific, I just squirt it in when the filter is off for a hour.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok mferko ill do ya one better, got off my butt n cleaned the glass n took ya a three minute video tank tour lol. Enjoy. And realy its not once ya get the basics. Give it a try if ya like aquaria at all. I went from twenty tanks to one hahaha. I got more life in this one fifty five than i could get in all of my freshwater setups! I tried to get some close good video, hope it looks good enjoy!
Beaux


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just do a lot of research in advance Mferko, it's really not that bad. Water changes are the biggest pain in the butt out of the whole ordeal, but the rewards are unbelievable!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i couldnt see your vid but when i quoted you its there, thats a beautiful tank  how big is it?
that mandarin fish has to be one of the best looking fish on the planet! its head reminds me of a goby but not the way it swims, its awesome!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish poo - no joke.


----------

